# 2.2lb claw anchor



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a 2.2 lb claw anchor from Academy for $29.99. It came with two floats on a shock cord and 30' rope along with 3 D-rings. It had hog rings to secure loops in the rope. The anchor has two attachment points. One at the end of the shank and one where the shank turns 90 degrees for a breakaway rig. I attached my rope to the breakaway eye with a bowline knot and secured it with a tiny zip tie to tie main eye. This anchor is small it fits in the palm of my hand. But do not let its size fool you. I tested it today in the bay holding a Native Mariner in two to three foot waves. Holding onto the rope and pedal backwards it dug in and stopped the Propel dead. I had 55' of rope on. I purchased another 100' rope to go with it and cut it into 24' sections and also found D rings at wally world for 96 cents each. I never had a problem with drifting and once I even pulled a rod and reel up with it. Today was probably the worst conditions I will go out in and it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I was looking at that anchor today. Don't look like much...that's impressive! I have issues with an eight pound mushroom sometimes. Might have to get one of them thangs. Any fish out there?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I hooked up with a 13" Flounder and that was it. I had a bait out 100% of the time too. A few times when I pulled the anchor up it had a big mud ball in the claws so this thing must dig down good. I figure I had a 2:1 scope based on 25 feet of water and 55 feet of line out. I can only hold better if I attach another 25 foot section of rope. I never had any issues with rope tangling on deck but a small bucket might help keep it together. I was going to add chain but I do not see the need.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I've got one of the five pound claws and it grabs good but it can be a hassle dealing with in the boat. Wish I'd gone the smaller route myself. Good to know if I start looking to upgrade. I'd be interested to hear how it performed in some current.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

My question with the the folding claw anchors is, how do they work on sandy bottoms (with current/waves) as opposed to mud or grass?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to clarify I bought a Bruce style anchor not the folding grapnel type. Over the next few weeks I will be trying it in different bottom types to give a thorough report.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Pic from Yak Gears site.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

OOHHHHHH I see. I like that! Haven't seen those yet.


----------



## 92Esquire (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm getting my anchor trolley rigged for a trip down to Pensacola in a few weeks. I just bought the same anchor - my local West Marine had them for $10 without the kit. Haven't been able to try it here, as the highs have been about 35, and it's currently snowing. :blink:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Since today was slow i decided to play with my anchor. I found some sandy bottom about four foot deep and tried the anchor with different scopes. I tried 2:1 and it held with just the top shank visible. Got over.and pulled it up. Next tried 3:1 and just the tip of the shank was visible. Then tied it off and reverse pedaled as has as i could for about a minute. All i could see was a rope coming from the bottom. I anchored between sets of pilings under three mile bridge in some decent waves and i never drifted. I was worried about getting against the pilings but my worries disappeared. Many times the onlu way to pull this anchor is to get over it. Yesterday i hooked a monster bull.red.while anchored. I used the floats for the first time and it was awesome to.ditch the anchor fight a fish then return to the floats and reattach. Now the float and shock cord.set up stays in easy reach. Once i get an anchor trolley they.will be on all the time. Also i discovered a small bucket works good for anchor line management. No more tangles! And its good for keeping pinfish alive in a pinch.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

As long as it hits bottom rite it looks like it will do fine. Bottom & not structure!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

If you have a bucket on board also works great for some vertical storage room, a make shift drift chute or excess drag to wear down a big fish faster that's pulling you around.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, that fishing rod you pulling up with your anchor, it wasn't a light - ultra light road, somewhere between the hump of the 3mb, and the fishing bridge was it?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

No it was a lower quality wal mart type setup. Been down for a while.


I got to try the rock release rigging saturday night. It hung on something solid. It takes a load of strength to break such a small zip tie. But once the ziptie broke it came right up! I might look for something less strong. Like a bread tie or fishing line.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought this Anchor..it works great in the Gulf. Was in 25' water chumming and a buddy of mine has a 15' Ocean Kayak Prowler and he even tied off. Highly recommend this on from Academy.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

West Marine has just the anchors for less than $10 and they are LEWMAR!


----------



## Mantus 1 (May 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I see this is an old post but I wanted to add that we now have an anchor designed for Dingy's / Kayak's / personal watercraft. Check out the link below.
http://www.mantusanchors.com/mantus-dinghy-anchor/


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

dI have been using my Bruce style 2.2 lb claw anchor since the year 2004 and it had always held my old SPTW in many different bottom material.


----------

